# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  بررسی performance  با استفاده از ApexSQL Monitor

## مهدی عباس پور

ApexSQL Monitor  برنامه ای کاربردی برای مدیران پایگاه داده ، مدیران فنی ، توسعه دهندگان می باشد 


Screenshot (164).png



بخش اول  مجوزها ونیازمندی های ApexSQL Monitor در قالب پرسش و پاسخ :

 1.  *پرسش : چه مجوز هایی برای نصب ApexSQL Monitor* * نیاز داریم* 
پاسخ : کاربری ویندوز ( Windows User Account  ) برای نصب باید دارای مجوزadministrator  باشد و در Sql server  کاربری که دارای نقش sysadmin باشد همانند :sa

*پرسش :آیا برای استفاده از برنامه مجوز هایی نیاز می باشد ؟*
پاسخ : کاربر ی که ApexSql Monitor  استفاده می کند باید یک عضوی از Local  یا گروه domain administrator   باشد. همچنین یک پورت که پیش فرض 5000 می باشد باید برای برنامه تحت وب که پس از نصب ایجاد می شود آزاد باشد . 

*پرسش : برای local SQl Server instance  کدام مجوز ها مورد نیاز می باشد .*
 پاسخ : مجوز های ویندوز ( windows Permissions )            کاربر ویندوزی مورد استفاده باید عضور گروه های  Performance User log , Performance Monitor User   و  Event Log Readers  باشد . مجوز های Sql Server   :   نقش sysadmin  برای بار اول و وهله سازی برنامه ( آماده سازی اولیه برنامه ) مورد نیاز است  در غیر اینصورت  نقش های زیر   _GRANT VIEW ANY DATABASE, GRANT VIEW SERVER STATE, and GRANT VIEW ANY DEFINITION_*
*
*پرسش : برای   استفاده از remote Sql Server instance  چه مجوز هایی مورد نیاز است ؟*
 پاسخ :
 1.        Windows Permission  : کاربر ویندوزی باید عضوی از گروه های Performance Log Users, Performance Monitor ,Event Log Readers برای مانییتور کردن instance  باشد .        مجوز های Sql Server  :  یک کاربر ویندوزی که دارای مجوز های زیر در sql server instance   باشد  :GRANT VIEW ANY DATABASE, GRANT VIEW SERVER STATE, and GRANT VIEW ANY DEFINITION نیازمندی ها : 1.        Remote Registry serviceدر سرور ریموت اجرا باشد  2.       پورت های 139 و 445 جهت گرفتن عملکرد ویندوز  باید باز باشد .



پرسش :  پیش نیاز برای ApexSql Monitor   چه چیز هایی است ؟ پاسخ :
  Hardware
 Quad-core 3.0 GHz CPU (the   specification considers monitoring of 5 SSAS, SSIS, SSRS instances with   medium to high activity) 
  4GB memory
  3GB disk space (for 7 days data retention policy - this is an average   requirement based on real world use cases, but this could further vary   depending on the monitoring instances state/activity) 

 BI services
 SQL Server Analysis Services 2005   and higher [1]
  SQL Server Integration Services 2005 and higher [1]
  SQL Server Reporting Services 2005 and higher [1]
  Azure Analysis Services [1] 

 OS
 Windows 7 SP1 / Windows Server   2008 R2 SP1 and higher [1]

 Ports
 TCP ports 139, 445 and 1433   (default SQL Server instance port) on monitored machines
  TCP ports 5005 (http) and 4444 (https) on ApexSQL BI Monitor web server   (configurable) 

 Software
 .NET Framework 4.7.1 or   higher
  SQL Server 2008 or higher [1], for Central repository database
  Internet Explorer 11 or higher
  Edge build 14393 or higher
  Chrome 50 or higher
  Mozilla Firefox 50 or higher
  Opera 40 or higher 

 Note
 SQL Server Express edition is not   recommended for the central repository due to database size limitation 


  و حداقل سخت افزار :
Light activity requires 1 – 3GBMedium activity requires 3 – 5GBHigh activity requires 5 – 10GB and more


 

ادامه دارد ...

 *
*

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

تشکر از اشتراک گذاری مطلب فوق !
این تاریخ عضویت تون هم من را دگرگون کرد تا حالا فکر میکردم برنامه نویس سال 1381 راه اندازی شده نگو سال 1348 بوده فقط موندم 50 سال پیش هنوز زبان C هم وجود نداشت سایت برنامه نویس خوب کار میکرده که اونموقع هم بوده که عضو میگرفته! شایدم پیش ثبت نام میکرده :قهقهه:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :متعجب:

----------


## مهدی عباس پور

> تشکر از اشتراک گذاری مطلب فوق !
> این تاریخ عضویت تون هم من را دگرگون کرد تا حالا فکر میکردم برنامه نویس سال 1381 راه اندازی شده نگو سال 1348 بوده فقط موندم 50 سال پیش هنوز زبان C هم وجود نداشت سایت برنامه نویس خوب کار میکرده که اونموقع هم بوده که عضو میگرفته! شایدم پیش ثبت نام میکرده


سلام تاریخ عضویت من 1384 بوده و این تاریخ اشتباه است!  و دلیل آن احتمالا  جابه جایی سرور است که از باگ های vBulletin هستش . چقدر دقت شما به مطالب بالاست ممنون

----------

